# 2010 Force Release Date?



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone know when the new Force group will be released for aftermarket purchase? I was thinking Red for sure, but this new Force narrows the gap.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

save some cash and get the force instead, its nearly imperceivable the difference besides the zero loss on the right shifter. I love my force groupo!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree... frankly, I'd get Force or Rival... with Red shifters. Sorry, I do think the Zero Loss is a big deal and was disappointed to see they still didnt move it to the right shifter for 2010 on Force.


----------



## Borti (Aug 1, 2008)

I spoke with a buddy from SRAM a few days ago. It's looking like it will be available on or slightly after July 15th.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

a lot of the parts are already in stock at QBP, BTI, and a few others.

Starnut


----------

